# [SOLVED] Floppy drive says &quot;Please insert a new Floppy disk&quot;



## cleoleeps (Sep 20, 2008)

I wanted to make disk driver for SATA hdd. But my floppy drive does not read any floppy disks that i put it.

I tried with another 2 floppy drives and the results are the same. BIOS could detect the 1.44 Floppy drive, Device manager shows nothing wrong with the Floppy Drive. Also, it says "device is working properly". :4-dontkno

But whenever i put in floppy disk, and double click on the floppy drive icon, an error message "Please insert a new floppy disk" appeared. I do not see green light on the floppy drive nor hear any sound of reading diskette.:sigh:

Also, I set the first boot to become Floppy Drive but somehow, i do not see green light on the drive nor it reads diskette.

The motherboard is new. Alos this issue happened in last 2 motherboards too. I wonder if i miss out something. Any clue ??


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Floppy drive says "Please insert a new Floppy disk"*

Have you tried; A new ribbon cable, because they do go South from time to time. /OR/ Have you tried flipping the ribbon cable over, because they are many times put on upside down.


----------



## cleoleeps (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Floppy drive says "Please insert a new Floppy disk"*

I tried redo everything again just now. And yes my bad, sorry ray:. I must have placed it upside down for both ends. :laugh:

Thanks for your help!! :heartlove


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Floppy drive says "Please insert a new Floppy disk"*

Glad you got it going. That is an easy mistake to make and all of us (even techs) sometimes forget to place it correctly. Have a great day and don't be a stranger on here, stick around and enjoy our forum.


----------



## cleoleeps (Sep 20, 2008)

sure! i :heartlove this forum as i do not have to rush to here and there for troubleshooting by using friends' machines. Save $$ too.  :grin:


----------

